

Ask HN: F/OSS Build Automation for C# - kleevr

I've been really trying to get comfortable developing in C#.Net, as the platforming at work has been constrained to Microsoft offerings.  Presented with a classic blank slate problem, I decided (perhaps in poor judgement and time mis-managed) to invest some time into starting a ('automatable') build process.<p>Anyways, if you've got a minute and can take a look (link at bottom), recommend any tools/tooling missing, and any good books that speak to these topics. Or, any constructive criticism that occurs to you as it might be entirely to sparse on the details.  Thanks!<p>http://kleevr.blogspot.com/2008/05/c-build-automation-using-svn-havent.html<p>* I just realized I may have been using 'Ask YC:<i>', when I should've been using 'Ask HN:</i>',... or perhaps 'Ask <i>1:</i>' *<p><i></i> and just remember shift-8 makes things italic
======
icey
I've implemented systems using CruiseControl.Net and have had pretty decent
luck with it.

It works fine with SVN.

Here is a good book to get you started:

[http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Delivery-Using-CruiseControl-
NE...](http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Delivery-Using-CruiseControl-NET-
Experts/dp/1590594851/)

------
DenisM
Build automation is not a waste of time, it's a sound practice among others.
See The Joel Test: 12 Steps to Better Code

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

    
    
       1. Do you use source control?
       2. Can you make a build in one step?
       3. Do you make daily builds?
       4. Do you have a bug database?
       5. Do you fix bugs before writing new code?
       6. Do you have an up-to-date schedule?
       7. Do you have a spec?
       8. Do programmers have quiet working conditions?
       9. Do you use the best tools money can buy?
      10. Do you have testers?
      11. Do new candidates write code during their interview?
      12. Do you do hallway usability testing?

~~~
kleevr
I remember reading that article what seems like years ago, and I think's it's
always been hanging around in the back of my mind ever since. It was good to
read it again-- like re-watching a good movie.

~~~
DenisM
These days I read it an it seems obvious to me, which means Joel did his job
well. The "old" Joel is classic.

------
mullr
You have two major choices, NAnt and MSBuild. I recommend you learn MSBuild
and how to deal with visual studio with it. That way you'll be more effective
in the long run.

Unless, of course, you're not using the MS toolchain. Then NAnt is the only
real choice.

~~~
mullr
Also, you should seriously consider replacing NUnit with mbUnit. It's far more
powerful and will save you a lot of time once you get comfortable with it.

------
bigtoga
First question: are you using source code control? If not, how many developers
are on your team? If it's just you and you don't need/want-to use source code
control, consider batch file builds scheduled as Scheduled Tasks in
XP/Vista/OS.

~~~
kleevr
Yeah, I was thinking I was only a scheduled batch file or two away from some
semblance of automation. Also if I could find a XSLT to beautify the XML tree
that comes from NUnit.

 _edit_ , I'm currently the only developer, but hopefully that won't be true
for too long, I've been trying to get our office ready for a collabrative
environment, because we're about to step outside the scope of
1-person-1-project

------
kleevr
link: [http://kleevr.blogspot.com/2008/05/c-build-automation-
using-...](http://kleevr.blogspot.com/2008/05/c-build-automation-using-svn-
havent.html)

